# want to buy ladies watch bellow 1000



## amit1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

i want to buy 1000$ bellow watch for 28 year old lady , which brand is batter
simple watch ( don't want to buy square model ),

some brand i check is

*baume and mercier
**hamilton
**movado
**tissot
**raymond weil
*longines

can some one guide me?

Thank you


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

A little more info would help. Though if you're just looking for a basic quartz than any of the brands you listed will do quite well.


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd strike Movado from the list, but that's due personal taste more than anything else. Otherwise as has been said, all are good choices. If you let us know a little more about the lady and her style we might be able to offer more help.

Jeannie


----------



## amit1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

Stainless steel is batter, with steel belt

Some watch i select so u get idea about choice

Baume and mercIer moao8769
Hamilton h77311115
Movado 0605963
Raymond Weil 5399.st-00995
Tissot t 0513106111700(it is squ)


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, again any of those you listed will be quality choices. It pretty much comes down to personal style, and it looks like you're going for quartz with diamond accents - there are literally hundreds of choices. 

From the ones you listed I'd probably go with the Baume & Mercier, but then this isn't really my style of watch. If you wanted something a little different, I think the Rado Original line is pretty cool looking and it has some ladies models.

Also maybe look at Mido and Longines. Good luck!


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

I bought a Tissot Lady Heart for my girlfriend for christmas. It's gorgeous and automatic. I heartily recommend it.

This one, in fact, along side my seastar:


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeffy-pie said:


> I bought a Tissot Lady Heart for my girlfriend for christmas. It's gorgeous and automatic. I heartily recommend it.
> 
> This one, in fact, along side my seastar:


Gorgeous!

Jeannie


----------



## GinGinD (Feb 29, 2008)

Jeffy is an enabler of the worst sort. I've been looking for something girly and whimsical for weekend wear. I drool over the Zenith Baby Dolls but can't justify the price. This Tissot, though, has that same vibe with a reachable price tag. Okay, so no el Primero, but I can deal.

Tissot Women's 'Lady Heart' Mother of Pearl Dial Red Strap Watch | Overstock.com

And in black:

http://www.overstock.com/Jewelry-Wa...r-Strap-Watch/6484376/product.html?rcmndsrc=2

Oh dear.

Jeannie


----------



## Rose (Dec 29, 2011)

Oh la la... this is my latest favorite.
But I will not indulge.. thankfully looking doesn't cost anything 
;-)

Ladies Longines Sport Conquest










It's in your price range amit


----------



## Jeffy-pie (Oct 2, 2011)

Wow those zenith baby dolls are neat.. 6 grand though..phew. Just think of all the cool watches you could buy for that much bling 

But I understand.. If I had 6 grand burning a hole in my pocket I'd be after something like a Ulysse Nardin Gmt Perpetual, as silly as it would be to buy a watch I'd be afraid to wear


----------



## rennaps (Mar 30, 2012)

If money were no object i would love to buy my wife that omega (ladymatic?) that Nicole kidman advertised on t.v around last christmas, in a word it was BEAUTIFUL.


----------



## MicheleB (Mar 17, 2012)

GinGinD said:


> Jeffy is an enabler of the worst sort. I've been looking for something girly and whimsical for weekend wear. I drool over the Zenith Baby Dolls but can't justify the price. This Tissot, though, has that same vibe with a reachable price tag. Okay, so no el Primero, but I can deal.
> 
> Tissot Women's 'Lady Heart' Mother of Pearl Dial Red Strap Watch | Overstock.com
> 
> ...


I like them all dangit! Not too girly and mechanical. Cool! Wish they were half that price though.


----------



## amit1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi

i want to start new topic i don't know how to start

or i can start writing in hear?


----------



## banks504 (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, you can go to the main page of the forum and hit the "post new thread" button.

Or if it's related, just post it in here.


----------



## amit1980 (Apr 28, 2012)

i found it 

thnx


----------

